
Diet Libc author pleads “Please do not port my software to Windows” - nkurz
https://www.fefe.de/nowindows/
======
orionblastar
He makes some good points.

Problem is the average person uses Windows because it came with their PC. They
got no idea what free or open source software is or why they should use it.

